# Limping in front leg



## BeauShel

It sounds like she could have pulled a muscle. I am surprised that they didnt give you something for her pain. I would keep her on minimum exercise and keep her calm until you can find out what is causing the pain and limping. Good luck


----------



## goldensmum

Good luck Molly.


----------



## hea23th

*still limping*

Molly is still limping  She went to the vet, they did an xray and ruled out any bone issue. She is now on Previcox, but so far, no luck! It is so frustrating!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Glad to hear it's not a bone issue... so it's most likely either a pulled muscle or a ligament sprain. It'll take a little time to heal... try to keep her quiet for a little while, minimize jumping and running, and she should be back to her old self. Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## goldensmum

Glad that it's nothing to do with Molly's bones - hope that it is a sprain and that rest and TLC will soon have her back to herself. Good Luch wishes on their way and hugs for Molly


----------



## hea23th

*Molly is down*

Molly can barely walk. The meds did nothing for her and now she just lays around and doesn't seem to want to do anything. I feel terrible and don't know what to do. She goes back to the vets on Tuesday and I just hope they find some solution...


----------



## dancingstorm

*limping on front leg*

just read about your 7 year old goldie, i've had a similar experience with my three year old boy Joshua. He had intermittent lameness on both of his front legs since he was 6 months old. I've had numerous trips to the vet, and after three different opinions and hundreds of pounds later have found out that he has elbow dysplasia and possible shoulder dysplasia. I have kept Josh on restricted exercise, begun hydrotherapy, and introduced him to accupunture with some amazing results. Josh is no long allowed to bounce around in his usual excited fashion. his progress is remarkable to the extent that he has now begun to enjoy his obdience training. I wouldn,t worry until you have a firm diagnosis, at it may simply be soft tissue injury. wish you both well.


----------



## heytootsy

This happened to my American Bulldog. It was in her shoulder, and first vet said it was a pulled muscle. After months took her to another vet who did an x-ray. It was bone cancer.

I really hope this is not the case for you!!! They say it usually starts in the shoulders.

Her limping started gradual, but eventually got really bad. Pain med did not help her.

My point is not to scare you, just wanted you to be aware. I feel we could have done more pain management earlier for the poor dog had I known. 

Good luck, I hope it is just a sprain!!!


----------



## hea23th

Me too! The xray showed nothing, so I'm hoping it is just a sprain. She's been struggling for about a month now.


----------



## HovawartMom

So sorry to hear this.Hope she feels better,soon!.


----------



## Maxs Mom

> Me too! The xray showed nothing, so I'm hoping it is just a sprain. She's been struggling for about a month now.


Oh I am so sorry about Molly! I also know how frustrating it is to not be able to figure it out. **hugs**

My Teddi goes Thursday for xrays for her 'mystery' lameness. She is not as sore as poor Molly but just as frustrating. I personally am sick at what they might find. I am hoping ours come back "nothing". I actually am praying for a stress fracture or something. Our vet thinks it might be ED and I will just lose my lunch if it is. 

Do know soft tissue injuries take a LONG time to heal. It is so hard to keep a dog inactive and so it takes longer to heal. Keep us posted.


----------



## Carraig

His behavior could be a reaction to the Previcox. I am surprised if it was muscles or dysplasia, that he has not had at least some relief. Perhaps they can try another drug and see if his behavior changes, or he is able to get around more.


----------



## wongsh

I took my golden, Jasper, to the vet 2 weeks ago because he wasn't putting any pressure on his left back leg. After x-rays, the vet decided that we were going to treat it as a sore muscle. He has been on an anti-inflamatory for 2 weeks and some days, he won't even get up to eat his food. I spoke with the vet and she said that this is due to limited mobility, and the dog being in pain. I do notice however, some days rae better than others. When his leg starts to feel better, he runs a little bit, and the next day, he is right back to square one. I hope, your dog just has a sore muscle...if it is, it will take a while to heal properly. I also have a border collie, her limp took 6 months to heal! It is a long process! Good luck and hope everything works out!


----------



## 3 goldens

I know how worried you have to bne. Limping scares the daylights out of me. I ost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter to bone cancer, rear leg back on July 9, 1997. He strted limping on Friday, was diagnsed on Monday and I ahd him 10 weeks.

When my 156 month old godlen retriever KayCee started limping on rear leg IO took her to the vet in tears. But she had luxating patella. Surgery fixed it. Fourten months other knee had to operated--but this time I had not gone into a panic when she started to limp. also her littermate brother, Hunter came in one day with limp I got him to et and was strained muscle. Few days on meds and rest and he ws fine.

HOpe you can find out the exact problem so it can be fixed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Did they test for tick borne diseases ??? Wish some of our experts would chime in, but I think that lameness and lethargy can be symptoms. A simple blood test could rule this out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I just looked and someone posted this site this morning. Look at the symptoms of Lyme:http://www.dogsandticks.com/dog_tick_diseases/index.html


----------



## hea23th

*It's bone cancer*

Molly has bone cancer. I am sick with sadness. The vet did more xrays last night and compared them to the previous week's. All the vets conferred and agreed - it's cancer. They estimate only a few more months for her, but we'll probably put her down this weekend. She is in lots of pain. It just doesn't seem fair that a 7 year old has to end her life so quickly. I took off work today and will spend some quality time with her. My heart is breaking.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

hea23th said:


> Molly has bone cancer. I am sick with sadness. The vet did more xrays last night and compared them to the previous week's. All the vets conferred and agreed - it's cancer. They estimate only a few more months for her, but we'll probably put her down this weekend. She is in lots of pain. It just doesn't seem fair that a 7 year old has to end her life so quickly. I took off work today and will spend some quality time with her. My heart is breaking.


 
OMG, I am so so sorry. Please know that you will have alot of support here and people who have experienced the same or similar. We will be here as a shoulder to lean / cry on and ears to listen. Please give your sweet Molly a hug and ear scratch from us. I will light a candle for you and Molly and you both will be in my prayers. God bless.http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## marshmellow

Is there a lump or swelling? Does it feel warm on the shoulder or elbow...if it does that's inflammation.......I would ice it...as funny as that sounds ...you could try a bag of frozen peas or and ice pack. 
I would massage above the area of concern...direct the blood towards the heart..for circulation reasons. Don't massage below the area that could bring more fluid to the inflammation site. If it is a strained muscle or sprained ligament..it does take time to heel....minimal exercise than apply ice after.


----------



## Ljilly28

hea23th said:


> Molly has bone cancer. I am sick with sadness. The vet did more xrays last night and compared them to the previous week's. All the vets conferred and agreed - it's cancer. They estimate only a few more months for her, but we'll probably put her down this weekend. She is in lots of pain. It just doesn't seem fair that a 7 year old has to end her life so quickly. I took off work today and will spend some quality time with her. My heart is breaking.



I am so sorry for you and for Molly. Her diagnosis caught me off guard as I was thinking Lyme's or something benign. The rate of cancer in our beloved dogs is heartwrenching, and I just went through cancer with past summer with my golden Raleigh. As I have written at longer length before, it was very peaceful when we put him down, and it felt right to ease his pain that way. I was afraid going into it, but it wasnt frightening- just a sweetsorrow at goodbye to a great friend.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry to hear of Molly's diagnosis. My heart goes out to you, but i know that you will know when the time is right. 

Sending you hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so, so sorry for this horrible diagnosis. All my sympathy is coming your way.


----------



## hea23th

Thanks, everyone. I spent the day with her and will be putting her to sleep tonight. She is in so much pain and just cried and cried this morning. I can't have her suffer like this. We had a great day together, she gave me lots of kisses and I gave her tons as well! Tonight will not be easy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

hea23th said:


> Thanks, everyone. I spent the day with her and will be putting her to sleep tonight. She is in so much pain and just cried and cried this morning. I can't have her suffer like this. We had a great day together, she gave me lots of kisses and I gave her tons as well! Tonight will not be easy.


My thoughts and prayers are with you. Remember that you are doing the most unselfish, loving act imaginable for her. Give her a hug and kiss from us. Godspeed sweet girl. We'll always be here if you need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Maxs Mom

hea23th said:


> Molly has bone cancer. I am sick with sadness. The vet did more xrays last night and compared them to the previous week's. All the vets conferred and agreed - it's cancer. They estimate only a few more months for her, but we'll probably put her down this weekend. She is in lots of pain. It just doesn't seem fair that a 7 year old has to end her life so quickly. I took off work today and will spend some quality time with her. My heart is breaking.


I am so so sorry! Lots of hugs to Molly and your family.


----------



## marieb

I am so sorry for you and your family! My family's beloved English Springer Spaniel was lost to bone cancer in February. I am away at college so I didn't get to say goodbye to him, he was my buddy because I picked him out when I was younger, he was 13 years old ... my parents said it was so sad because he suddenly went downhill really fast and he couldn't walk (they had to carry him outside to go to the bathroom). The vet put him on pain medicine and they said it was so sad because he cried all the time. I still miss him a lot.


----------



## hea23th

Thanks for everyone's support. Molly is now in peace. We had her put to sleep this evening and while it was terribly sad, I am happy that she is no longer in pain. She lived a good seven years and was a wonderful friend and family member. I will miss her always.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I'm so sorry of your loss. At least she isn't in pain anymore even though she was too young. We put our Sierra to rest on March 11th due to melanoma cancer, so I know what you are feeling. I'm wishing you peace and comfort during this time. Remember all of the good times she gave you and also what you did for her. One day you'll meet again. Run free sweet Molly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

hea23th said:


> Thanks for everyone's support. Molly is now in peace. We had her put to sleep this evening and while it was terribly sad, I am happy that she is no longer in pain. She lived a good seven years and was a wonderful friend and family member. I will miss her always.


 I am so so sorry for your loss. You gave her the most important gift.... relief from pain and suffering. Seven years is way to short a time, but treasure your sweet memories. We'll be here for support 24/7 if you need us.


----------



## Dslats

Oh.... I'm so sorry for your loss. 7 is way too young, but you made the right decision and let her go before it got to be too bad. my thoughts & prayer's are with you and your family at this time. rest well sweet molly.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry for your loss. All my sympathy to you.


----------



## LibertyME

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your sweet Molly....
Your girl was a well loved dog....
Peace,


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Just catching up on this thread. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jealous1

Just saw this thread. So very sorry for your loss and am in awe of the courage you showed in doing right by Molly. I hope when the time comes for any of mine, I have the same strength. I have had to make that decision once before and it was heartwrenching and I second guessed myself for months afterwards. They become so much part of our lives and 7 years seems so short.


----------



## wabmorgan

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew what words to say.... but at times like this... there really are none.


----------



## hannahsmom

So sorry you had to put your sweet girl to sleep. Just know you did the right thing and she is no longer in pain. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## goldensmum

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Molly - you have done the most hardest thing that any of us have to do, and that is to let your girl go. Keep her memories locked in your hearts, there will be sad times ahead, but in time you will remember your girl with a smile. My heart goes out to you

Run free from pain Molly and sleep softly.


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry! 7 is just too young. Cancer is the bane of Goldens, but they are worth every moment.


----------



## cvalmonte

*more information*

I was so sad to hear Molly's story, and know that she continues to be in your heart. 

We have a lab mix who is about 12 years old. She started limping a little over the week ago favoring her front leg slightly and then gradually getting worse. She's also been very active and has never had anything like this in her life. We started rimadyl and didn't notice any improvement. We brought her in for a lyme test yesterday which was negative and her CBC came back in normal range. Today, she had xrays and her leg showed no arthritis anywhere, though the doctor was able to illicit some pain in her shoulder region but very little. OUr doctor was hoping for lyme or arthritis and both are negative. He's said he's worried as it's just such a severe limp out of nowhere.

I have had a nagging feeling that it is cancer, and then came upon your story. Do you remember if you did a CBC of Molly when her x-ray was negative and if so, do you remember if it was normal?

Tally is on rimadyl and tramadol right now and we'll see how she does. The hard thing is she's horrible tonight as she's had two days of manipulation at the vet which has obviously made it more sensitive.


----------



## hea23th

I am so sorry I am just now replying. I am never on this forum anymore! How is your dog? Any new news?

I do not recall if Molly had a CBC. 

Please update me on your dog's progress. Bone cancer is a scary thing. I think of Molly every day and just wish her life hadn't had to end so early. I now have a rescue greyhound and apparently bone cancer is an issue in this breed, too. So scary!

Best wishes.


----------



## IowaGold

With most cancers a CBC will probably be normal unless the tumor is causing bleeding somewhere. Chemistries will often be normal too, unless the tumor is directly affecting a specific organ (ie liver cancer, etc.).

X-rays can appear normal early in many disease process. It's never a bad idea to repeat x-rays at a later date if the problem isn't getting any better. That way the vets can compare the new and old x-rays and see if anything has changed (like Molly's vets did).

Hope Tally gets better. Maybe your vet would recommend a consult with an orthopedic vet for a second opinion?


----------



## cvalmonte

Thanks to you both. Our vet did say that if she wasn't getting better or got worse, he would redo the xrays. He had a lab mix that also presented one day a very obvious lameness, nothing showed on xrays, then two weeks later, it showed a large sarcoma that was hid well under the shoulder bone and didn't appear on xrays and could not be palpated at first. 

Tally's actually doing better, but I'm still not sure what is going on with her. The day after I posted, our vet called to talk about what to do as he really feared what I feared...it was a difficult call and I was so worried about Tally. But then, almost miraculously within one day of the tramadol/rimadyl combination she was walking pretty normal. I could tell she had a slight limp, but only because I was looking for it. This from a dog that was could barely walk for two nights after manipulation, and stopped eating too. But she got her spunk back, wasn't sleeping all day anymore, started to follow me again, eat again, etc So obviously she was in pain and the tramadol was helping. We then got hit by a big snowstorm, and she was in heaven. I know if it was a muscle problem, rest would be best, but there was no holding her back and part of me was still thinking cancer so I figured I would let her play and enjoy life. I looked for more limping after playing in snow and nothing. I even stopped the tramadol to see if that was masking it as I didn't want to hear a muscle if it was just hiding it, but still she's walking with just a slight limp. 

So I'm at a loss for what is happening. It truly can't be arthritis or a muscle problem in my mind or the last two days of romping in the snow would truly have aggravated it. Could it still be something else...like the cancer I fear? I don't know. I'm really at a loss. This from a dog that has never gone more than 1-2 days limping her whole life and is very active, mobile, and always has been. Part of me still just worries as I don't know what's going on. 

Thank you both for your comments. I will keep you posted and continue to pray that my gut is wrong this time.


----------



## Coopers mom

I'm going through the same thing with my 9 month old Cooper! He started limping so slightly that you would hardly notice, now he has a real limp.

Went to the vet on Monday and he gave him a shot and meds for 2 days. He said he should be fine but it didn't have any effect.

Went today and he is not in pain and xrays showed nothing. Vet is concerned. Had me make an appt. with an ortho specialist for next week.

I am afraid it is osteochondritis which would require surgery.

They told me not to let him jump or run. That is really a trick I need to learn how to do!


----------



## Duke

We have the same issue with our 8 year old male. He is limping severely and can't put weight on his front left paw. He doesn't flinch when I rub his shoulder. He does grunt when he lies down. Planning to go to vet this weekend.


----------



## 02pinetree

Duke said:


> We have the same issue with our 8 year old male. He is limping severely and can't put weight on his front left paw. He doesn't flinch when I rub his shoulder. He does grunt when he lies down. Planning to go to vet this weekend.


We went through many scares with our golden who would mysteriously start limping and avoid using one or another leg. Most of the time with rest he would start putting weight back on the foot and use it again. Glad you are going to the vet. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Nazeerahc

My 3 year old golden retriever (male) Has recently started limping. He is lame and barely moves around the garden. I don't know what to do? Any help?


----------



## Harleysmum

You need to take him to the vet.


----------

